# Suche Tippspiel für WM



## piti66 (6. April 2006)

HEy,

wollt mal fragen ob jemand ein php script für ein tippspiel kennt, welches man bei der wm einsetzen kann!
Will nich ein selber schreiben!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2006)

Ich glaub der Bruder eines Kollegen hat mal sowas geschrieben. Ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob das WM-tauglich ist und ob der das hergibt.

Und wie war das hier mit Gross- und Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Moritz123 (6. April 2006)

nach wm tippspiel - der zweite Eintrag von oben...


----------



## piti66 (6. April 2006)

Ok Danke erstmal!
Wäre schön wenn du ihn mal fragst!
Bei den Link ist nichts richtiges dabei!

mfg


----------



## Alpenmerlin (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es bei dem Thema aussieht? Ich suche für mich und ein paar Freunde ein privates Tippspiel... 

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet! 

Gruß Merlin


----------



## yson (24. April 2006)

bei http://www.kicker.de -> Games -> Promi-Tipp konnte man in dieser Bundesliga-Saison 
eine eigene Tipp-Liga gründen. Zur WM bietet kicker.de diesen Service sicher auch an.


----------



## Jayzon (24. April 2006)

Alpenmerlin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es bei dem Thema aussieht? Ich suche für mich und ein paar Freunde ein privates Tippspiel...
> 
> ...



Hi ..
ich veranstalte seit ein paar Jahren ein Tippspiel (Bundesliga und Großereignisse) und es läuft auch eins zur WM 2006 in Deutschland. Inklusive privater Tippgruppen, interne Mails, eigenes Forum, Newssystem, Tippzettel und und und ...

Das ganze ist aus einem Excel-Sheet zu einem gwaltigen PHP-MySQL-Projekt gewachsen.

URL : www.fussball-tipp.net


*Ich suche noch Leute die mir bei der Administration helfen !*

Wenn jemand Hilfe benötigt, dann bin ich gerne bereit zu helfen (soweit es meine Zeit erlaubt).
Da das ganze relativ eigenwillig aufzusetzen ist (selbstgebrödelt), habe ich die Skripts zwar nicht öffentlich zum Download, aber auf Wunsch kann ich's Interessierten zugängig machen.


----------



## Alpenmerlin (25. April 2006)

Hallo Jayzon!

Im Prinzip ist es genau das, was ich suche. Würde soetwas auch gerne in meine Homepage einbinden. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir da was drehen könnten.

Ich denke, das sollten wir am Besten per eMail klären... schreibe dir meine eMail Adresse in ner PN. 

Danke schonmal fürs Antworten!


----------



## Jayzon (25. April 2006)

Also nochmal für alle, die mir Fragen gestellt und Hilfe angeboten haben :

1. Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse

2. Das laufende System auf http://www.fussball-tipp.net ist (noch) kein System mit Installscript und Admin-System, so wie man es von öffentlichen Projekten kennt. Es wäre aber schön, wenn es dazu wachsen könnte ... und dazu benötige ich Hilfe, weil einer alleine sicherlich  'ne Menge übersieht und das Ganze im Team sicherlich mehr Sinn machen würde

3. Wenn Ihr zwar kein PHP/MySQL beherrscht, aber mit Grafiken umgehen könnt, so könntet Ihr mir sehr damit helfen neue Skins für die Benutzeroberfläche zu basten. (z.B. im Style der einzelnen Vereine / Nationen etc). Dazu fehlt mir einfach die Muße. Ich bin schon froh, dass ich es so hinbekommen habe, wie es jetzt ist 

4. Es ist jeder auf der Seite willkommen und Hilft schon damit, wenn er gelegentlich mal Verbesserungsvorschläge macht, bzw. News auf die Startseite postet. Wer daran Interesse hat, der soll sich einfach anmelden und mir eine Info zukommen lassen. Ich schalte Euch dann Admin-Rechte frei.

So dann ... vielen Dank für's Zuhören/Zulesen


----------

